# anyone got a good sword kata



## kingkong89 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey does anyone got a decent sword kata that wouldn't be hard to learn, i have several myself but the last one a frien showed me was more of an xma style than a traditional, if so reply

                       :asian: :flame:  :asian: :mp5: :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 31, 2006)

This is really not a good way to go about learning things.  Find a teacher who can teach you what you want to learn.  Videos and MT discussions are not the way to learn kata or other specific aspects of martial arts.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 31, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> This is really not a good way to go about learning things. Find a teacher who can teach you what you want to learn. Videos and MT discussions are not the way to learn kata or other specific aspects of martial arts.


 
What Flying Crane just said.  Sword katas cannot be learned *properly* through books or videos.  There are many intricate hand movements and footwork, which would require a *live* sensei for guidance.  Trying to teach yourself a sword kata can also be very _dangerous._  Read this thread about Don Rice.  He also tried teaching himself sword kata, and nearly lost his arm (not to mention his _life_) as a result.


----------



## Walter Wong (Aug 3, 2006)

The Kenjutsu kata I know are quite complicated and complexed even as simple as they are.  They cannot be understood through videos, books and internet.  It's best you get yourself to a legitimate dojo for instruction.


----------

